# What to do with fingerling potatoes?



## GotGarlic (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi, all. Yesterday, on impulse, I bought a package of mixed fingerling potatoes:







I'd like to do something interesting with them that would really highlight their qualities - not sure what those are  but if anyone has any ideas, I'd love to hear them. I'm making chicken saltimbocca (chicken cutlets sauteed with prosciutto and sage) tomorrow night, so something that goes with that would be great. TIA.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 16, 2008)

I've bought those mixed fingerling potatoes before & they're GREAT!!  All the markets around here carry them around July 4th as a "red, white, & blue" mix - lol!!!  (They do make a fun Fourth of July potato salad!)

To go with something like Chicken Saltimbocca I'd just parboil them in their skins, slice them up, & then pan-fry them to finish in half-&-half butter & extra-virgin olive oil, salt, freshly ground black pepper, & some paprika.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 16, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> I've bought those mixed fingerling potatoes before & they're GREAT!!  All the markets around here carry them around July 4th as a "red, white, & blue" mix - lol!!!  (They do make a fun Fourth of July potato salad!)
> 
> To go with something like Chicken Saltimbocca I'd just parboil them in their skins, slice them up, & then pan-fry them to finish in half-&-half butter & extra-virgin olive oil, salt, freshly ground black pepper, & some paprika.



Sounds good  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 16, 2008)

You could do a ragout (sp?). Just cube them, toss with EVOO, salt, pepper, and garlic then bake in the oven until roasted.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 16, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> To go with something like Chicken Saltimbocca I'd just parboil them in their skins, slice them up, & then pan-fry them to finish in half-&-half butter & extra-virgin olive oil, salt, freshly ground black pepper, & some paprika.


 
Excellent idea....leave those skins on!!


Enjoy!


----------



## sattie (Feb 16, 2008)

Cut fingerlings into one 3/4 inch slices.  In large bowl mix 1/2 T chives, 1/2 T thyme, 1/2 T oregano with 2 T of olive oil and fresh cracked pepper and salt.  Toss taters and roast in oven at 425 for 20 minutes.  Awesome!  You can find more recipes here.


----------



## *amy* (Feb 16, 2008)

Oooooh Gratin.  RR did an au gratin w fingerlings one Thanksgiving. Couldn't locate it on FN, but there's a thread here on au gratin's. Meanwhile, these look yummy to me - w garlic & shrooms.

Garlicky potato & mushroom gratin


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 16, 2008)

The less you do to them, the better.  Just cut them in half, quarter the larger ones, toss with some olive oil, sea salt and black pepper and then roast them.  Add your favourite fresh herb the last 10 minutes of baking.  Toss them around (it help re-oil the skins, too) and finish baking.

The colour is beautiful and fingerlings have such an earthy flavour.  Wonderful choice for your chicken saltimbocca.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 16, 2008)

Such great ideas! There's enough for two meals for the two of us, so I'll go with roasting them for the chicken saltimbocca tomorrow (I still have fresh sage and thyme in the garden) and one day next week, parboil and brown in a skillet, maybe with some different herbs - I also have oregano, rosemary and chives in my herb garden. I'm really looking forward to this  Thanks, all.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 16, 2008)

The store I usually shop at don't carry them.  Maybe Wegman's ?  I willing to try new foods.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 17, 2008)

LadyCook - if can't find them now, check around both Memorial Day & Fourth of July.  That's when I've most often found them available at stores around here.


----------



## forrestLyman (Feb 19, 2008)

*fingerling potato 'risotto'*

when i get my hands on a variety of potatoes like that i like to make a risotto like dish:

Cube the potatoes and lightly blanch.  melt leeks and minced garlic in butter, then add a splash of heavy cream and the potatoes.  Cook until the potatoes just start to fall apart.  Finish with freshly minced thyme, butter, and grated asiago.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 28, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> LadyCook - if can't find them now, check around both Memorial Day & Fourth of July.  That's when I've most often found them available at stores around here.


 
 oh okay, will look for them then. thanks.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 28, 2008)

forrestLyman said:


> when i get my hands on a variety of potatoes like that i like to make a risotto like dish:
> 
> Cube the potatoes and lightly blanch.  melt leeks and minced garlic in butter, then add a splash of heavy cream and the potatoes.  Cook until the potatoes just start to fall apart.  Finish with freshly minced thyme, butter, and grated asiago.


 
sounds delicious.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 28, 2008)

sattie said:


> Cut fingerlings into one 3/4 inch slices.  In large bowl mix 1/2 T chives, 1/2 T thyme, 1/2 T oregano with 2 T of olive oil and fresh cracked pepper and salt.  Toss taters and roast in oven at 425 for 20 minutes.  Awesome!  You can find more recipes here.


 
 sounds yummy...


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 29, 2008)

boil them up whole (put the biggest in 1`st) then drain and cut them in half and toss them with salted butter and chopped parsley.

I`d just eat them like that with nothing else


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 29, 2008)

YT2095 said:


> boil them up whole (put the biggest in 1`st) then drain and cut them in half and toss them with salted butter and chopped parsley.
> 
> I`d just eat them like that with nothing else


sounds good to me too.


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 29, 2008)

roasted in duck or chicken drippings (fat) or wrapped in bacon and roasted.  THey are a creamy texture and respond well to such treatment.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 29, 2008)

Robo410 said:


> roasted in duck or chicken drippings (fat) or wrapped in bacon and roasted. THey are a creamy texture and respond well to such treatment.


 sounds delicious!


----------



## vitauta (Jul 24, 2011)

nobody had to ask what is chicken saltimbocca? - i'm impressed!  i looked it up, and will surely be trying some saltimbocca my own self soon.  the fingerling potatoes cry out to be boiled, buttered and parslied, whole.  other than that, i would be tempted to add duck fat to these potatoes no matter how they are sliced, cut, fried or baked.  and yes, by all means, leave those colorful skins ON....


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 24, 2011)

For me fingerling potatoes scream to be doused in a little olive oil, salt and pepper and some finely chopped rosemary, then roasted till tender and yummy.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 24, 2011)

Topped with a butter dill sauce is also tasty.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 24, 2011)

And here's my potato salad - just perfect for Memorial Day or July 4th barbecues (but good anytime).

Breezy Red, White, & Blue Potato Salad
(adapted from a recipe by Alton Brown)
Makes approximately 4 servings
 
One 1-pound bag of mixed fingerling or baby potatoes (I like the “Melissa’s” brand), or, if purchased separately, approx. 1/3-pound each of white/yellow, red, & purple/blue baby or fingerling potatoes
2 tablespoons tarragon vinegar or cider vinegar
Approx. ¾ cup mayonnaise, or to taste
½ teaspoon dry ground mustard
Approx. ¼ cup chopped fresh Italian flat-leaf parsley
Approx. 2 tablespoons chopped fresh tarragon leaves
1 garlic clove, peeled & minced
1 shallot “clove”, peeled & minced
6 Cornichon pickles, roughly chopped
1 small or ½ a large celery stalk, chopped
Salt & freshly ground black pepper to taste
 
Wash potatoes, place in a pot with water to cover by a couple of inches, & bring to a boil.  Reduce heat to a simmer & cook until potatoes are tender when pierced with a sharp knife – approx. 15 minutes.  Drain & set aside until cool enough to handle, then cut potatoes into bite-size pieces/slices.
 
In a bowl large enough to hold finished salad, combine all remaining ingredients well.  Gently fold in potatoes & serve immediately, or chill in the refrigerator as desired.


----------



## Claire (Jul 25, 2011)

I skimmed over the answers and if I'm stepping on someone's toes, apology.  Mom always cooked any "baby" potatoes in butter ... not really frying, more slow cooking.  I add a little olive oil to keep the butter from burning if it gets too hot.  Then, when soft, turn up the heat a bit, and toss in a hand full of your favorite herb.  Toss and serve.


----------

